# dominant puppy need help!



## RyanLurker (Dec 1, 2012)

I have an 11 week old V male. I take him on two or three 30 to 40 min walks a day + play time. He will get in these moods that all he wants to do is bite I try to stand up but he will just jump and try to bite. (I usually leave the room) this works most of the time. If he is picked up he will growl or even bite if its done by anyone other than me. The puppy class teacher said to keep him on the leash if he is trying to misbehave and just make him sit and lay down to let him know he is not in charge. He was in a litter of 9 and the breeder said he was the alpha after I called and said I was having issues. Need help please! I love the little guy he's really smart too


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

RyanLuker,

Tell us more about the breeder and how you got your pup.

Can you get the book "Versatile Vizsla"? It will give you a very good understanding of the hunting dog that will be a major part of your life for the next 14 years.

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2009/12/history-and-misconceptions-of-dominance.html

RBD


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

He is pretty young a d will co to us to test his boundaries for the next year. 

It will be tough, stay consistent with rules and never let him get away with things. Start having him earn EVERYTHING! Search NILIF and learn the ways you can do this. If you react to his outbursts calmly and effectively it will get better and better with time. Don't give up. Keep training with him and having him earn things and he will show respect. 

Good luck and keep us posted!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Most responsible breeders won't sell a true alpha puppy to just anyone. They will hold these pups back unless a suitable buyer is found. 
Your description sounds like a normal vizsla puppy.
I have never met a V puppy that didn't bark, growl and nip during play. If one of mine wiggles,squirms, nips and barks when its being held, I just hold it till it stops. I don't get mad, I just wait the pup out. They learn pretty quick to be still. Your just teaching the pup to be patient.


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

Consider looking very closely at Ian Dunbar's Before & After You Get Your Puppy. Sounds like he needs to get accustomed to being touched & handled. Dunbar has a very good chapter that explains how to gradually get puppy to allow more & more handling with positive reinforcement.

At 11 weeks, I would focus on love & trust. 

Where are you located? Are you in Massachusetts by any chance?


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

The pup is really young and in a new home. It doesn't understand english! What it will understand is your feelings. Don't lose your temper and redirect the pup. What you are describing sounds like normal puppy behaviour however if you react in anger each time the pup growls or nips then your pup will grow up to think that this is part of how 'People' communicate and will take up an aggressive demeanor.


----------

